# Bee Pollen



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone use Bee Pollen with their dogs as a natural anti-inflammatory and pain reliever? Is it safe for use with dogs?

I am going to do my own research but was wondering if anybody here had direct experience (?).


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I haven't used it for pain etc, just as a superfood supplement. Yes, it's safe, but I only use locally grown.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Not sure about use in dogs but used as immune system booster in humans there have been rare reports of anyphylactic shock(maybe same group that would have severe reaction to bee sting)??


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks to you both!

I see that Springtime carries a Bee Pollen supplement for dogs. One of the benefits is as an anti-inflammatory.



> Originally Posted By: MaedchenYes, it's safe, but I only use locally grown.


If it weren't available locally would you still use it? Are you happy with the benefits? Have you used it regularly or just intermittently?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I used it intermittently-like two weeks at a time.
I can't tell that I really see a difference, but on the other side I don't know if the dog might be worse off if I hadn't given it- if you get what I mean- since I don't have a control study group, maybe only time will tell....

The Springtime brand is less then half the price from what I paid, but I believe in supporting our local growers and knowing where the product comes from. You might find some local pollen in your family hardware store or other small stores that sell items from local farmers (I can even buy organic local honey at my car tire center, lol).


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

That's great, thanks.

There is a small, local herbal shop that has been around for about 30 years and has an excellent reputation (very trustworthy I feel) where I can get bee pollen. I'll have to ask her where it comes from, as she would definitely know.

She has been giving it to one of her own dogs that has a health issue and saw immediate results. She asked me to check with my holistic Vet in regard to its safety in dogs.

She thinks this might be a good support supplement to add into Myrika's joint mix - for inflammation and pain relief. Pain relief is sort of a side benefit of decreasing inflammation.


----------

